# Rewriterule Problem



## brx (11. April 2008)

Folgender Code ist in meiner .htaccess

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule index.html$ index.php
```
Er sorgt dafür, dass ich "index.php" auch mit "index.html" aufrufen kann. Allerdings, wenn ich im ordner "images" eine "index.html" habe, ist statt der normale Inhalt, die index.php zu sehen.
Wie mache ich es, dass die "index.php" nur im hauptverzeichnis mit "index.html" aufrufbar ist?


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2008)

```
RewriteRule ^index\.html$ index.php
```


----------

